# UTI/Kidney Stones????



## GeminiRat (Oct 26, 2010)

I noticed this morning that there was some "cherry koolaid" colored urine in my hedgie's cage this morning. I researched it on Hedgehog Central (I'm soooo tankful for all you guys!!) and found it is probably a kidney stone or urinary tract infection. I made an appointment with my exotic pet vet, but he won't be there until Monday (5 days away!!!). In the mean time I'm getting urinary health food for her and making sure she's getting plenty of water. Is there anything else I can do in the meantime to help her out?? I gave her a bath and will bathe her daily until Monday - but is there anything I can do??? Help!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

How old is she?

It could also be a uterine infection or tumour. The only way to tell for certain where the blood is from is to do a fine needle draw directly from her bladder. They will look for blood and bacteria and if the urine is fine, then it's uterine and she will need a spay. 

Some vets want to try antibiotics first without any testing but all that does is waste time and if the blood is from a uterine tumour, the tumour will continue to grow. Often a uterine infection is the first sign of a tumour starting.


----------

